# SpeedStream 6520 Help



## Killaxin (May 8, 2007)

Does anyone know how i would find the WEP key on a Siemens Speedstream 6520? i've been trying for the last few hours and can't find it, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## internetHelpdesk (May 7, 2007)

click on start
click on run
type in cmd , then click OK
type ipconfig
write down the gateway address 192.xxx.xxx.xxx
open internet explorer (or firefox) and enter the gateway address
in my experience the gateway address is 192.168.254.254
this will load a configuration webpage
in the upper right corner of this page it will say login or logout, if it says login then click on the go button on the webpage not on the browser and enter admin for the password or whatever it might be. if you know it to be something different enter that, this will differ from isp to isp.
once you are logged into the modem 
click on home networking then
advanced settings then
configure speedstream wireless gateway network , or something like that it will be the only link saying anything about configuring wireless
click next > click next > click next > i believe you should be looking @ your wep key
copy and paste it to note pad for safe keeping
*I might be off by a click next there at the end


----------

